# Wow....you people are mean



## mcnees79 (Apr 28, 2009)

Apparently, the "nerve" I touched for you people was mixed breeds?? I don't know if that is true or not, but someone said that might be it. The first snotty comment I got was asking me why I supported someone by getting my puppy from her, and my response was that I basically did not feel the need to explain myself about that. But....now that alot of you have made it a point to act like jerks about it, I'll go ahead and explain. The lady I got my puppy from runs a rescue. She rescues dogs and puppies from pounds that have only days left and then she finds them good homes. As for how her dog got pregnant? I couldn't tell you why she let that happen. Maybe the dog was scheduled to be fixed and the other dog beat her to it? Maybe she was planning on breeding? Who knows? All I know is the adorable little girl that I now have in my family needed a home and regardless of breed, previous owner or their responsibility level, every dog deserves a chance. I can't believe you people would refuse to give an innocent dog a chance simply because the previous owner may have been irresponsible. Whatever. I got an awesome little puppy out of it. Further more, I stated that the reason I was so curious about her exact breed is because it is best to know the dog's breed if possible, so that you can provide the best possible care for the dog. Now, I wasn't saying that if you don't know the breed you can't take care of the dog....which is what one person got out of that statement, apparently, they didn't read it correctly. I'm saying that every breed of dog has specific things about them that may help having knowledge of. Period. Nothing more, nothing less. I'm not saying that I, you or anyone else, cannot care for a dog without knowing the breed. The statement that was made about knowing the breed doesn't help in the care of the animal was just an ignorant one. I have a vet, I consulted said vet several times about puppies and their care, and that was part of the advice I got. I think I'll take her opinion over yours on that one. Thank you to those of you who were hospitable and courteous in answering my question, but to those of you who weren't, please take some time to really understand the question or statement that you are responding to, and try to be kind and polite to people who could not have done anything to deserve your little attitudes, for we have never even had any contact until this point.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

When you have mixed breeds, there is no way to know what the puppy will be like. It's all up in the air. Even in purebreeds, you don't know People were trying to give you good advice. To me, she looks like a shepherd... to someone else, it may look like a Irish Wolfhound. When you post pictures, and ask for an opinion, people are going to give you theirs, whether they agree with you or not. That's what a forum is. A collection of different opinions. Try not to be offended...it is hard to tell "how" a person is saying something with a type written post...it is easy to read too much between the lines and get offended.


----------



## mcnees79 (Apr 28, 2009)

I wasn't offended by anyone's opinions. I thought it was fun seeing how everyone's opinions ranged from one side of the spectrum to the other. It was simply that people were being SO RUDE to me because of assumptions that they made. They assumed that I wouldn't love her or would be upset if she wasn't what I was told, or whatever, when I simply asked "what do you think". It was a simple question. Their opinions were appreciated. Their attitudes were not.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I read the thread where you introduced your pup (very cute, by the way) and I didn't see anyone being mean or being a jerk. I also didn't see where anyone said that "they'd refuse to give an innocent dog a chance simply because the previous owner may have been irresponsible" Who is making assumptions here? I read the thread twice and couldn't find that. Hmmm... And nowhere did ANYONE even insinuate that if you don't know the breed you can't take care of the dog. I think you might be reading a lot that just isn't there... 

Welcome to the board, though and good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

I also read that thread, and agree with FourIsCompany. I didn't see it...


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Regardless of what you or your vet might think, breed doesn't really matter that much when it comes to taking care of your dogs needs. All dogs need exercise regardless of their breed. You can't even make the generalization that some breeds need more exercise really because I've seen laid back labs who were couch potatoes and hyperactive bulldogs. All dogs need proper nutrition and all dogs need mental stimulation. With a cross breed you never know which characteristics the dog got from which parent.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry you feel this way about this wonderful resource. I'm sure whoever you thought that was being "a jerk" to you didn't really mean to sound that way. Everyone read posts a different way. I think it really depends on your mood at the time. I remember when I wrote about something (when I first joined) that I thought everyone was "looking down upon me", a few days later I reread the post and it read really different.

Nobody doesn't assume you don't love your puppy and wouldn't do anything for it. Otherwise, you wouldn't have been on this forum. Good luck with your pup and I hope we see more pics of the baby.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with FourisCompany. You're reading a lot into people's words, and putting words in people's mouths. No one was being mean or rude, and I'm sorry if you thought my comment was snotty...I was asking because I like to educate people about backyard breeders and why it's best to avoid them. It was wrong of me to assume that you got your pup from a backyard breeder, but to be honest, saying "She has alot of dogs and I'm wondering if she didn't maybe miss one of them mating with her min pin before finding the poodle mating with it?" I can only assume that she is a BYB. 

LeRoy made a great suggestion about rereading the thread. I don't know what more there is to understand about your original question. You asked what we thought your dog was mixed with, and we responded accordingly. 

Please don't read into this as me being snotty again, I'm just trying to clarify what I said earlier.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I really don't see any rudeness that you were talking about. I don't think anyone even insinuated you wouldn't love your puppy. I hope you'll stay around because more members means more opinions and I'd love to see lots of pics of your puppy growing up. But I suggest you get a little thicker hide or get a little less sensitive. It's hard to sense someone's intended tone of voice through text. For example where I was telling you to be a little less sensitive in my head it's a very compassionate sort of voice, like the kind that would come with a pat or something if I was more of a touchy-feely person. 

I think a lot of new members have this sensation. I think at one point in the beginning I did too. But people here are generally nice and it's a great place to learn.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

wow! One person rubbed you the wrong way and you say "YOU PEOPLE ARE MEAN??" c'mon now.. that is just beyond highschool...

anyways, glad you chose to get a puppy from a rescue. Just next time, read between the lines before you make a reaction. I did not sense anything wrong when someone asked you why you chose to support the lady who you got the puppy from. I got my puppies from ladies, too. AND I CHOSE TO SUPPORT THE LADIES WHERE I GOT MY DOGS FROM BECAUSE THEY ARE LADIES DOING RESCUES. Simple answer, case closed. If you dont want to answer, nobody is forcing you to. If you think it is too personal, you could've just ignored the question.

The puppy is cute by the way. Stick around and you will learn alot of good things from this site about raising your puppy properly.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is the thread in question.

I did not see a single comment that could remotely be considered rude or mean. I'm actually beginning to feel offended that you were offended; I'd say more, except I'm worried you might take offense at that.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Independent George said:


> Here is the thread in question.
> 
> I did not see a single comment that could remotely be considered rude or mean. I'm actually beginning to feel offended that you were offended; I'd say more, except I'm worried you might take offense at that.


Uhh.... okay....
Where in the world is someone being MEAN to you? In that thread?  

There is no ounce of rudeness... or any ounce of mean in any of the posts to that thread. 

If you think Locke's question "Might I ask why you chose to support this lady by buying a puppy from her?" was snotty then wow... everyone asking any innocent question like that is rude and snotty. Trust me her asking that question like that was a super nice reply on any thread where a pup is from a suspected BYBreeder. There are people on here that get way mean when they suspect a BYBreeder buyer. No one responded rudely at all. 
The only person that responded with an ounce of snottiness was you when you responded to Locke's innocent question. You need not to assume that everyone is here to just start controversy. 

Seriously, what is the true problem? What is wrong? 
Nessa


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not seeing the 'mean' either. When introducing a puppy, the worst will be assumed about the puppy's origins until proven otherwise. That's my experience on these forums. There are people who feel very strongly about responsible pet breeding.. yet I don't think anyone was out of line in that thread.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you Nessa


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I was thinking that maybe the offensive posts had been deleted from that thread, because when I visited it earlier today, I didn't find any nastiness either.

Goodness knows we don't need another one of these threads.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

As the other's stated I don't see anyone being rude, snoby, or negative in response to any of your posts. However we must all remember that the mods have the power to delete things, so that may be the case.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> As the other's stated I don't see anyone being rude, snoby, or negative in response to any of your posts. However we must all remember that the mods have the power to delete things, so that may be the case.


Hmm very true. But I just dont understand how it would have led to that. 
Oh well... drama drama drama... 




Locke said:


> Thank you Nessa



Nessa


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

The internet and forums are a form of entertainment IMO. The interent can also be a source of information. 

Personally I find it difficult to get my drawers in a bunch over comments by complete strangers most of whom I have never, nor will ever, meet. 

Take a deep breath, remove the Wedgie and realize the folks answering any posts may be the same folks you see out walking their dogs wearing Loud colored Bermuda Shorts, a Hawaiian Shirt with a Pocket Protector, White sox to their knees and Dark Brown sandels........


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

animalcraker said:


> As the other's stated I don't see anyone being rude, snoby, or negative in response to any of your posts. However we must all remember that the mods have the power to delete things, so that may be the case.


Unless someone said something between 2:00 am and 8:00 am, then the mods did not delete anything.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> Take a deep breath, remove the Wedgie and realize the folks answering any posts may be the same folks you see out walking their dogs wearing Loud colored Bermuda Shorts, a Hawaiian Shirt with a Pocket Protector, White sox to their knees and Dark Brown sandels........


...

Elana... How many times have I told you to STOP stalking me! Geeze! And just an FYI, Pocket Protectors are all the rage around here! They are the BEST! And they are stylish too... 

I also think that this is starting to beat a dead horse, but that IMO...


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> Take a deep breath, remove the Wedgie and realize the folks answering any posts may be the same folks you see out walking their dogs wearing Loud colored Bermuda Shorts, a Hawaiian Shirt with a Pocket Protector, White sox to their knees and Dark Brown sandels........


Perfect description of WVASKO.. kidding.. kidding..


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> Take a deep breath, remove the Wedgie and realize the folks answering any posts may be the same folks you see out walking their dogs wearing Loud colored Bermuda Shorts, a Hawaiian Shirt with a Pocket Protector, White sox to their knees and Dark Brown sandels........



Did you sneak into my wardrobe?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> I was thinking that maybe the offensive posts had been deleted from that thread, because when I visited it earlier today, I didn't find any nastiness either.


Nope, no editing done on that thread. What you see is what you get.

Nothing too outrageous there.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Alright Mudra now I am really angry Anybody that knows anything about me at all, knows my style of dress would always be argyle socks. NEVER! NEVER! NEVER! would I be wearing white socks with a POCKET PROTECTOR


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> The internet and forums are a form of entertainment IMO. The interent can also be a source of information.
> *
> Personally I find it difficult to get my drawers in a bunch over comments by complete strangers most of whom I have never, nor will ever, meet. *
> 
> Take a deep breath, remove the Wedgie and realize the folks answering any posts may be the same folks you see out walking their dogs wearing Loud colored Bermuda Shorts, a Hawaiian Shirt with a Pocket Protector, White sox to their knees and Dark Brown sandels........


Teehee agreed. 
Nessa


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> I'm not seeing the 'mean' either. When introducing a puppy, the worst will be assumed about the puppy's origins until proven otherwise.


That's sad.

I mean - okay, you might not like how the person got the puppy, but that's water under the bridge. They have the puppy - they come here looking for info/advice on raising him/her - what's the point of berating someone about how they got the dog.

Why does it even matter way after the fact? 

And why be mean about it? And why even "assume" the worst - why assume? 

Why not just help or be nice or just click another thread?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

> They have the puppy - they come here looking for info/advice on raising him/her - what's the point of berating someone about how they got the dog.


Well, it's not so much "berating" as "educating". I do agree that some times people come across as harsh or what not, but the intentions are good. And I also believe that "berating" is not "educating" in the slightest...education teaches something, berating tends to just cause offense, put up barriers, and stop all learning. 

Just because I already committed an act and it is irreversible and seems harmless, I would like someone to tell me to never do that again. 

Sort of like my mom ramping a railroad track with her car as a young teen. She came out of that okay and loved the thrill, and yet one of my classmates did the same thing and he half fell out of the car and his head struck a mailbox, killing him instantly. My cousin also ramped a track and while he was unhurt, he totaled his car. 

Some people get BYB or PM puppies and are fine...for others it ends in disaster, and yet others just have a few bumps in the road. All in all, it is better to tell an uneducated person to "not ramp the track" than to let them continue to do so.

As for the thread...I didn't see anything berating at all.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Heck that thread is nothing compared to some that I've seen in this forum. I really don't see it, in that particular thread. 

But yeah - you guys are MEAN!!!! Shame on you, calling that poor puppy a dirty, rotten SHEPERD!! Obviously that is a poodle. Anyone with eyes can see that.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I think that ( in bold ) happens a lot . Wisely said Corteo ! 




Corteo said:


> That's what a forum is. A collection of different opinions. Try not to be offended...*it is hard to tell "how" a person is saying something with a type written post...it is easy to read too much between the lines and get offended.*


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

KBLover said:


> That's sad.
> 
> I mean - okay, you might not like how the person got the puppy, but that's water under the bridge. They have the puppy - they come here looking for info/advice on raising him/her - what's the point of berating someone about how they got the dog.
> 
> ...


Re-read the thread. The OP mentioned buying the puppy from a neighbor; one - very politely - asked why he bought the puppy from the neighbor, then, every bit as politely, dropped it later on. That was the entire discussion - no recriminations, no insults.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Are you serious? You just posted something very similar on Chaz:
http://www.chazhound.com/forums/t98232/
http://www.chazhound.com/forums/t98239/

Same reaction from them, same reaction from you. What the heck is going on? ><


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so confused. Why am I mean? I have a mixed breed dog...and I wear hawaiin shirts. Wait, no I don't... 

Gosh, you guys are mean 

this is really weird. OP, noone was being mean. I think you read into some things...welcome to the forum...toughen up and you'll fit in fine.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> Are you serious? You just posted something very similar on Chaz:
> http://www.chazhound.com/forums/t98232/
> http://www.chazhound.com/forums/t98239/
> 
> Same reaction from them, same reaction from you. What the heck is going on? ><


WOW! You seriously need to take a chill pill and not freak out when someone merely gives their opinion and when they are not being MEAN at all. 

If what other people say bothers you soooo much... then I really think you need to suck it up, or forums arent for you. Dear Lord...
Nessa


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

KBLover said:


> That's sad.
> 
> I mean - okay, you might not like how the person got the puppy, but that's water under the bridge. They have the puppy - they come here looking for info/advice on raising him/her - what's the point of berating someone about how they got the dog.
> 
> ...


 Just saying that that's what I've seen, sometimes here and elsewhere on the 'net. Never said I agreed with it, nor do I really think any sort of smack talk happened in that thread. Locke just asked a question. I've learned to pretty much not get involved anymore - it isn't worth it, and people just wind up upset. Perhaps I phrased it too harshly in my original post in this thread. All I meant is that it's bound to come up when posting about a new puppy.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Some people just have hidden agendas.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like some trolling to me. good grief...

You: here's my puppy 
Response: cute puppy...
You WHY ARE YOU SO MEAN? 

I don't get it. Waa Waa Waa?? People are so weird.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

Um, I encounter "mean" people on a daily basis in my real life... how have some of these people that complain that people are "mean" on forums survived the real world?  I don't know, maybe I have an unusually thick skin?


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow , now that IS ODD . 




Cheetah said:


> Are you serious? You just posted something very similar on Chaz:
> http://www.chazhound.com/forums/t98232/
> http://www.chazhound.com/forums/t98239/
> 
> Same reaction from them, same reaction from you. What the heck is going on? ><


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheetah said:


> Are you serious? You just posted something very similar on Chaz:
> http://www.chazhound.com/forums/t98232/
> http://www.chazhound.com/forums/t98239/
> 
> Same reaction from them, same reaction from you. What the heck is going on? ><


I'm speechless.

Except for that last sentence.

And that one.

Crap.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Lil Red Express said:


> Wow , now that IS ODD .


Yes it is VERY ODD. What is it that they said that offended you? "Cute Mutt" "Very cute dog, but I dont see Poodle"? "Whats wrong if it isnt a Poodle"?

None of what they said was snippy, snarky, or rude either... sigh... phew and I'm letting myself get all worked up about this.  Oh well... like I said... Drama Drama Drama... Hehe I soo agree with Elana55... Forums are very entertaining most of the time. 
Nessa


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

At least her post makes sense now. I had no idea where she was getting the whole "I was just wanting to learn how to care for my dog properly" etc. 

I still don't think people were rude or mean on either forum.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Independent George said:


> I'm speechless.
> 
> Except for that last sentence.
> 
> ...


Just thought this was cute LOL... <3


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Pinny poo.. ROFLMAO...

Xena told me to say.. that Xena is a rottie poo.. she's part rottie who likes to poo. LOLOLOL!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Mudra said:


> Pinny poo.. ROFLMAO...
> 
> Xena told me to say.. that Xena is a rottie poo.. she's part rottie who likes to poo. LOLOLOL!


I'm watching you


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

WVASKO.. I seriously see you in my head as someone who will be wearing a hawaiian shirt while walking your dogs.. Nothing wrong with that..  Hawaiian shirts are still in. I doubt it will ever be out of fashion.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Mudra said:


> WVASKO.. I seriously see you in my head as someone who will be wearing a hawaiian shirt while walking your dogs.. Nothing wrong with that..  Hawaiian shirts are still in. I doubt it will ever be out of fashion.


Well, Aloha and Mahalo 
I do have some Hawaiian shirts but if you saw my knobby knees you would know Bermuda shorts are not my best view.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Alright then, I have been accused of a great many things in my days. I have been called crazy, goofy, weird, funny, silly but not MEAN. NEVER EVER MEAN>


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Inga said:


> Alright then, I have been accused of a great many things in my days. I have been called crazy, goofy, weird, funny, silly but not MEAN. NEVER EVER MEAN>


It's all them Rotts, you're hanging around with a rough crowd. Those of us that know you, know you're not mean.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Locke said:


> At least her post makes sense now. I had no idea where she was getting the whole "I was just wanting to learn how to care for my dog properly" etc.
> 
> I still don't think people were rude or mean on either forum.


I think her logic was that if you don't know the breed of the dog you're handicapped in some way in properly caring for the dog (which I totally don't buy but whatever). Anyway, her logic follows that she needs to be able to assign a breed name to the dog (i.e. Pinny Poo, Meagle, etc...) and not just call it a mutt. Mutt does not allow her to properly care for the dog apparently, but Pinny Poo does sooooooooooooooooooo..........when people say something like "Enjoy your mutt," she sees it as people saying, "We're not going to help you care for your dog we're going to insult it by calling it a mutt instead." This seems to be the logic to me anyway. She feels that knowing a dogs breed is huge gigantic part of learning how to care for a dog (it's not BTW) so when people say, "it's just a mutt," it's insulting. I think that's her logic anyway.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, Hulk, you read a LOT into that post.

You may be right. But I read it three of four times, looking for some sign of meanness that I could act on, and I just couldn't see it.

Maybe, because I make my living talking to people who are sometimes seriously pissed off, I missed the subtle little clues.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

RonE said:


> Wow, Hulk, you read a LOT into that post.
> 
> You may be right. But I read it three of four times, looking for some sign of meanness that I could act on, and I just couldn't see it.
> 
> Maybe, because I make my living talking to people who are sometimes seriously pissed off, I missed the subtle little clues.


Nah, I didn't see anything mean...I personally think Mutt should be a breed!


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

RonE said:


> Wow, Hulk, you read a LOT into that post.
> 
> You may be right. But I read it three of four times, looking for some sign of meanness that I could act on, and I just couldn't see it.
> 
> Maybe, because I make my living talking to people who are sometimes seriously pissed off, I missed the subtle little clues.


I'm just trying to find a possible reason why she would think people were being rude 'cuz I don't see it myself. I'm no expert on communicating with women though. There's a reason I'm still single.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

This thread has been highly entertaining reading and I LOVE MUTTS


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

wow did this thing go off somewhere.. not sure where.. Must be the Shadow People and the Illuminati over on the 2012 thred snuck in here.....

I can See WVasko with a Hawaiian Shirt and even Bermuda Shorts.. but the Argyle sox in summer.. WOW! They have to ITCH like MAD! I guess that is how he learned to keep up with those Field Trial Dogs? Do you go wtith Birkenstock sandals these days or do you prefer those Trekker Sandals???

RonE... I didn't know you pissed people off... when you talked to them......

(What a tangled thread we weave.... )


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL Elana... This thread although pointless started normal and quite serious.. UP UNTIL YOU DESCRIBED WVASKO.. Have you been stalking him?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> RonE... I didn't know you pissed people off... when you talked to them......



Ha!

It's my job to defuse the situation - not escalate it. 

Somtimes it works.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Haha...mean. That's a great word. Reminds me of my kids. "Ms. M, Ms. M, he's being meeeaaan to meeee!"


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> Haha...mean. That's a great word. Reminds me of my kids. "Ms. M, Ms. M, he's being meeeaaan to meeee!"


Hah! My Elementary kids I sub and help for... teehee... thats how it goes!
Nessa


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> I think her logic was that if you don't know the breed of the dog you're handicapped in some way in properly caring for the dog (which I totally don't buy but whatever). Anyway, her logic follows that she needs to be able to assign a breed name to the dog (i.e. Pinny Poo, Meagle, etc...) and not just call it a mutt. Mutt does not allow her to properly care for the dog apparently, but Pinny Poo does sooooooooooooooooooo..........when people say something like "Enjoy your mutt," she sees it as people saying, "We're not going to help you care for your dog we're going to insult it by calling it a mutt instead." This seems to be the logic to me anyway. She feels that knowing a dogs breed is huge gigantic part of learning how to care for a dog (it's not BTW) so when people say, "it's just a mutt," it's insulting. I think that's her logic anyway.


Wow... that almost makes sense; thanks, Hulk. That's really the only explanation that seems to fit. I'm impressed. I stopped trying to understand it after about 5 minutes; I don't speak crazy. 

It never occurred to me that mutt might be interpreted as a pejorative in that context. I use the term all the time, as do most other mutt owners I've met; it is very rare that I see anyone express any disdain towards mutts. Occasionally, I'll refer to her as a Pariah Dog because it sounds cool, except people think that's an actual breed.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Technically, Eevee is a mutt or a crossbreed. The shelter SAID she is a border collie mix, but she could be mixed with a variety of other things. I may never know what she REALLY is. This doesn't stop me from growing to understand her as an individual dog and being able to care for her properly.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

There was nothing deleted in the other thread and there were no rude or insulting posts.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

The title of this thread reminds me of that movie with Ben Stiller, Jack Black and Robert Downey, Jr.. TROPIC THUNDER.. RD, Jr. had this line "WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU PEOPLE?"    Cheesy..

"Im a dude, disguised as a dude, playing another dude."


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

At this point, I really want the OP to come back and start explaining. I promise to limit my replies to being only moderately mean, but I seriously want to understand. 

Plus, I find it utterly hilarious that we're on our fourth page of comments regarding a complete non-issue, and the OP doesn't seem to be around anymore.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm on both forums and noticed the exact same posts and responses after replying to the one here. 

Very odd.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Independent George said:


> It never occurred to me that mutt might be interpreted as a pejorative in that context.


Well, that's the only explanation I can come up with that could possibly make sense. Perhaps posters should use Heinz 57 in the future to be nicer. I dunno. I've owned mutts before and I've owned purebreds. One is as good as the other IMO. (Uh, oh. Did I just start a fight?)


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Why? What is wrong with the term PINNYPOO??? ROFLMAO.. I said the word Pinnypoo two times faster ten times, I paused, sipped my drink and it made me spit my soda on my keyboard.. damn.. this thread is too expensive.. it will cost me a new keyboard and possibly a new screen..


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, Hulk gets a click and a cookie; good boy, Hulk! I just noticed this thread, which seems to confirm the Hulk theory:



mcnees79 said:


> I was happy to find this site. I was a little doubtful about the breed that I was told my new puppy was, so I posted a thread with pics and asked for people's opinions. What I got were some very snide, borderline rude responses. *People got the idea that for some reason I would love my pup less if she was or was not a specific breed, but that is not at all the case. As a child, my mother raised Shelte's (sp?) so I did remember that it is best to know your dog's breed and as much about that breed as possible to take care of the dog. Sometimes specifics CAN dictate certain care.* She is an adorable puppy with MUCH personality. I've only had her a few days and I am so attached already that I couldn't imagine life without her. I hope that any future posts that I may put up are met with a little less discontent.


Also: personally, I'd go with Poo Pincher, but that's just me.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

My dog is a pure bred and I had her spayed and never sent in the papers.. so for all her regal bearing she is a "dog.... "

RonE I was playing on your words.. and mixing up what I know you meant (that you are a angry person diffuser) to mean something else (an angry person creator..). Oh its not good when you have to xplain your jokes...  

Now, where are those Argyle sox and my Pocket Protector? I got to go and walk the dog.....


----------



## mcnees79 (Apr 28, 2009)

KBLover said:


> That's sad.
> 
> I mean - okay, you might not like how the person got the puppy, but that's water under the bridge. They have the puppy - they come here looking for info/advice on raising him/her - what's the point of berating someone about how they got the dog.
> 
> ...


OK, I am willing to admit that I take things way too personally, and this was probably no exception, however, the above statement is my point exactly. I simply wanted opinions on the puppy's breed. As for "explaining myself" and whatever, I have no intentions of doing so, and will be moving on. Thanks for everyone's comments on the lighter/nicer side. Love thy puppy no matter it's origin, or be hypocritical for all I care. It's no sweat off my back anymore.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

mcnees79 said:


> OK, I am willing to admit that I take things way too personally, and this was probably no exception, however, the above statement is my point exactly. I simply wanted opinions on the puppy's breed. As for "explaining myself" and whatever, I have no intentions of doing so, and will be moving on. Thanks for everyone's comments on the lighter/nicer side. Love thy puppy no matter it's origin, or be hypocritical for all I care. It's no sweat off my back anymore.


You don't have it bad, look what happened to me on your mean thread. I'm gonna have to go out and purchase all new clothing to change my image. Plus hire a bodyguard to watch my back so I get no wedgie attacks

This is a very expensive outing for me(wedgie bodyguards are not cheap) Clothes I can pick up at Wal Mart.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

wvasko said:


> You don't have it bad, look what happened to me on your mean thread. I'm gonna have to go out and purchase all new clothing to change my image. Plus hire a bodyguard to watch my back so I get no wedgie attacks
> 
> This is a very expensive outing for me(wedgie bodyguards are not cheap) Clothes I can pick up at Wal Mart.


This whole thread has digressed from the original posting that it's hard to remember what we were accused of being mean about! WV, you are so funny!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

mcnees79 said:


> OK, I am willing to admit that I take things way too personally, and this was probably no exception, however, the above statement is my point exactly. I simply wanted opinions on the puppy's breed. As for "explaining myself" and whatever, I have no intentions of doing so, and will be moving on. Thanks for everyone's comments on the lighter/nicer side. Love thy puppy no matter it's origin, or be hypocritical for all I care. It's no sweat off my back anymore.


I have no idea whether you're still participating in the boards, but... you started two threads devoted entirely to insulting every single member of these boards without citing any evidence whatsoever (because there is none), and then, in the most condescendingly dismissive manner possible, refuse to offer any hint of explanation. 

Seriously - I'm not trying to be aggressive - I honestly have no idea what you're talking about. Please, just cite a few specific examples from that original thread on why you think we're mean, and explain it.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy Cow!!! You people are FUNNY!!!! Oh, I mean... mean. Yeah, that's it!

Heck my son calls me a mean mom all the time. I guess if the shoe fits, right?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Certainly there must be levels of meanness. If "mutt" is mean, "cur" must be meaner? And "mongrel" meanest? 

Elsa must think I'm the son of Satan for what I've called her.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Certainly there must be levels of meanness. If "mutt" is mean, "cur" must be meaner? And "mongrel" meanest?
> 
> Elsa must think I'm the son of Satan for what I've called her.


nooo, i think that would be "mutt, mongrel _then_ cur"....but, where would Heinz 57 fall in?...i guess All American would be the nicest (unless, of course, you're from some place else, then i guess that'd be bad, too, huh?)....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Independent George said:


> I have no idea whether you're still participating in the boards, but... you started two threads devoted entirely to insulting every single member of these boards without citing any evidence whatsoever (because there is none), and then, in the most condescendingly dismissive manner possible, refuse to offer any hint of explanation.
> 
> Seriously - I'm not trying to be aggressive - I honestly have no idea what you're talking about. Please, just cite a few specific examples from that original thread on why you think we're mean, and explain it.


The only thing I can think about is the fact we said the dog looked bigger than 5 lbs. The OP brought up here what was said on Chaz and is talking about the no one believing the dog was 5 lbs on Chaz. The whole 5 lb thing was mentioned here but not there...

It's getting weird on both forums and I'm confused.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

xena was 5lbs too... when she was less than a month old.. LOLOLOL...

to OP if you are gunna love your dog no matter what, why does it affect you so much when people says your dog isn't just 5lbs???? The size has nothing to do with a dog being less love or love more.. If we are to compete who love our dogs best disregarding the size and the breed, there will be WW3. My dogs are mutts. And I love them just the way they are.

Heck when people tells me I'm overweight, I just smile and say, "I love DAIRY QUEEN".


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Where's my Drama Llama when you need him. RonE?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mudra said:


> Heck when people tells me I'm overweight, I just smile and say, "I love DAIRY QUEEN".


Mudra you are too funny. I need to remember that line only it would be I love Taco Bell! Thanks for the giggles.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I think it's probably because everyone assumed that they knew more then the actual owner of the dog and that pissed her off. Like she told everyone very clearly that the dog was FIVE POUNDS and it's mom was a MIN PIN. What's so difficult to understand about that...that people have to be like no it's mom was probably a shepherd and it's more then 5 pounds and obviously your just an idiot and know nothing about your dog. The OP knew who her puppies mom was and how much it wieghed and if I was in that position and had people telling me they knew MORE about my own dog...I would be pissed. She needed the father dogs breed and that was it. Now tell me how many of you know a shepherd that can get down and dirty wit a MIN PIN. None? Right didn't think so. 

Well that's just my view of it but whatever. 

I think it's funny that everyone was still replying when the OP showed no interest in replying back for a few pages. Obviously she hit a nerve when she called everyone mean. Maybe because some people know she's right... 
If not mean then a little pushy with your opinions at least.

Oh and to the OP, I think you'll have to wait till the puppy gets older. If it's hair gets curly then I would go with the poodle for the father. If not I think the Min Pin and Beagle seems to be the most logical.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, a shepherd COULD be the father, stranger things have happened when dogs are determined after all there are Mastiff pug mixes out there (the BYB term is a minimastiff)


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Seriously???

NO ONE said her mom was a shepherd, we said the dog looked like a shepherd mix...because it DOES! 
We never said there was no way it wasn't a min pin mix, we just said that it didn't look like it. It also doesn't look 5 pounds, but as people (Inga) said, pictures can be deceiving. We were not holding down the OP and forcing our opinions on her. Gosh.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

xoxluvablexox said:


> I think it's funny that everyone was still replying when the OP showed no interest in replying back for a few pages. Obviously she hit a nerve when she called everyone mean. Maybe because some people know she's right...
> If not mean then a little pushy with your opinions at least.


LOL! Pot meet Kettle.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Methinks it's time to call this one beating a dead horse.


----------

